
Kary Mullis Dies at 74 - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/kary-mullis-unconventional-nobel-laureate-who-unlocked-dna-research-dies-at-74/2019/08/12/e6391612-bbed-11e9-b3b4-2bb69e8c4e39_story.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/chemistry/1993/mullis/biog...](https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/chemistry/1993/mullis/biographical/)

